# Hindi/Urdu - all of my drawings are good to you



## tonyspeed

How would you translate this sentence into Hindi/Urdu?


----------



## Alfaaz

Could you provide some more context...(are you making a statement or asking a question, what kind of drawings, etc.)?

(کیا) میرے تمام خاکے/ نقشے (آپ کے لئے قابل قبول ہیں / آپکی نظر میں اچھے/معیاری ہیں)
_(kyaa) mere tamaam xaake/naqshe (aap ke liye qaabil-e-qubuul haiN / aap ki nazar mein achhe/mi'yaari haiN)_


----------



## marrish

tonyspeed said:


> How would you translate this sentence into Hindi/Urdu?


As a reminder, repeating Alfaaz's request, could you give some context please?


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> As a reminder, repeating Alfaaz's request, could you give some context please?





Sorry. Somehow this thread escaped my view.

Drawings/paintings/works of art.

The person is saying that everything he/she creates is good to the other person.
Specifically, I'm wondering if this sentence can be created without the use of lagnaa.


----------



## marrish

Thanks for the explanation and regarding the fact that you missed it, what are  we for?

I got the meaning of drawing, but what does precisely ''is good to you'' impart? And sorry for my thickness in this regard, but the point is we have to define things before moving forward!


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> Thanks for the explanation and regarding the fact that you missed it, what are  we for?
> 
> I got the meaning of drawing, but what does precisely ''is good to you'' impart? And sorry for my thickness in this regard, but the point is we have to define things before moving forward!




basically...aap kii nazar meN achCHii haiN ... aap ko achCHii lagtii haiN...


----------



## marrish

OK, you have answered your own question. ''is good to you'' means ''you like it''?


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> Sorry. Somehow this thread escaped my view.
> 
> Drawings/paintings/works of art.
> 
> The person is saying that everything he/she creates is good to the other person.
> Specifically, I'm wondering if this sentence can be created without the use of lagnaa.


I think, if I am not mistaken, you mean that whatever the artist is creating has a beneficial effect on the recipient (?). If I have understood this correctly then..

merii tasviireN tumhare liye faa'idah-mand saabit hoN gii.

merii tasviireN tumhare liye ek achchhaa shuguun hoN gii.


----------



## tonyspeed

I guess I was going about my question in a round about kind of way.

I basically want to know if one can just say_ aapko merii tasviireN hameshaa achCHii haiN_

I have heard someone use this grammar; whether it was a learner concocting his own grammar or a native -  I can't remember.


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> I guess I was going about my question in a round about kind of way.
> 
> I basically want to know if one can just say_ aapko merii tasviireN hameshaa achCHii haiN_
> 
> I have heard someone use this grammar; whether it was a learner concocting his own grammar or a native - I can't remember.


Forgetting the blue sentence for a moment, what do you really want to say? Tell us in English. This may help us to reach a solution.


----------



## tonyspeed

QURESHPOR said:


> Forgetting the blue sentence for a moment, what do you really want to say? Tell us in English. This may help us to reach a solution.



What I want to say is the title of the thread. If you have never heard this English construction, then I'm afraid I can't explain much more.


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> What I want to say is the title of the thread. If you have never heard this English construction, then I'm afraid I can't explain much more.


That's fair enough. If you can't explain the question, it is not easy to provide an answer. Just to be on the safe side, I've put the title of your post past a real Englishman. It did n't mean anything to him either.


----------



## tonyspeed

QURESHPOR said:


> That's fair enough. If you can't explain the question, it is not easy to provide an answer. Just to be on the safe side, I've put the title of your post past a real Englishman. It did n't mean anything to him either.



haha. A real Englishman. Define that one please.  You fail to realise English exists in dialects once again. It cannot be learnt all at once from books. (For instance, the term Englishman is archaic where I live.)

One example from the web:


> "Yeah. We're okay," Trai assured him. Still, Mark could tell  something was on her mind as he served the pasta and they ate. To make  conversation, he asked, "How did Morrie like your draft?"
> "He loved it," Trai told him. "It'll be out by August."
> "See? I told you it was good."
> 
> "Yeah, well, you're my boyfriend; *everything I write is good to you*."



Second example from the web:



> i read it way back in like 7th grade and it was good, but then again* everything is good to you when youre that young*.


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> haha. A real Englishman. Define that one please. You fail to realise English exists in dialects *once again*. It cannot be learnt all at once from books. (For instance, the term Englishman is archaic where I live.)
> 
> One example from the web:


You *seem *to have taken what I said in the wrong way but no matter. Any reason why you could n't have provided this context before? 

*tumhaare liye to jo kuchh maiN likhtii huuN, achchhaa hii hai
*
Englishman is a term in daily use where I am.

As you have modified your post, I'll try a translation of the second sentence too.

lekin jab tum chhoTe hote ho to har chiiz achchhii lagtii hai

lekin jab ko'ii chhoTaa hotaa hai to use har chiiz bhaatii hai


----------



## tonyspeed

QURESHPOR said:


> You *seem *to have taken what I said in the wrong way but no matter. Any reason why you could n't have provided this context before?
> 
> *tumhaare liye to jo kuchh maiN likhtii huuN, achchhaa hii hai
> *
> Englishman is a term in daily use where I am.
> 
> As you have modified your post, I'll try a translation of the second sentence too.
> 
> lekin jab tum chhoTe hote ho to har chiiz achchhii lagtii hai
> 
> lekin jab ko'ii chhoTaa hotaa hai to use har chiiz bhaatii hai



Sorry, I was having a hard time finding examples.

Shukriyah. It seems I was looking for your first example in which you use "ke liye".


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> Sorry. Somehow this thread escaped my view.
> 
> Drawings/paintings/works of art.
> 
> The person is saying that everything he/she creates is good *to* the other person.
> Specifically, I'm wondering if this sentence can be created without the use of lagnaa.


This "*to*" obviously means "*for*". You may have seen a book dedicated to a certain person in words such as "Saadhnaa *ko*" which would be translated into as "*To* Saadhnaa". So..

jo kuchh bhii vuh taxliiq kartii hai vuh duusre *ko* bhaataa hai


----------



## marrish

[Urdu] _merii sabhii tasaaviir (mere sab xaake) aap ke nazdiik achchhii hii (hotii) haiN_. QP SaaHib's 'bhaatii' is lovely.


----------



## greatbear

"bhaanaa" is much stronger than "achhaa lagnaa" - one of the reasons that "bhaanaa" would be wrong here. The well-known English idiom (surprised that the pretender to Shakespeare had so much trouble in understanding this well-known idiom) does not _mean _"like" - in which case "bhaanaa" would have suited. Rather, it _implies_ "like" - hence "achhaa lagnaa" is the suitable translation. In addition, as far as Hindi is concerned, "bhaanaa" can convey rustic or dialectical flavours (or poetical ones): it's not a word that one would commonly use in such contexts (one uses it in contexts like "woh laRkii mujhe bhaa gayii" - literally "that girl pleased me", but meaning I liked that girl quite a lot).

"arre, tum to mere yaar ho; main jo bhii kuchh likhtii hooN/likhooNgii, tumheN achhaa lagtaa hai/lagegaa"/"..., tumhaare liye achhaa hai"
"lekin jab koii chhoTaa hotaa hai, tab har koii chiiz achhii lagtii hai"


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> "bhaanaa" is much stronger than "achhaa lagnaa" - one of the reasons that "bhaanaa" would be wrong here. The well-known English idiom (surprised that the pretender to Shakespeare had so much trouble in understanding this well-known idiom) does not _mean _"like" - in which case "bhaanaa" would have suited. Rather, it _implies_ "like" - hence "achhaa lagnaa" is the suitable translation. In addition, as far as Hindi is concerned, "bhaanaa" can convey rustic or dialectical flavours (or poetical ones): it's not a word that one would commonly use in such contexts (one uses it in contexts like "woh laRkii mujhe bhaa gayii" - literally "that girl pleased me", but meaning I liked that girl quite a lot).
> 
> "arre, tum to mere yaar ho; main jo bhii kuchh likhtii hooN/likhooNgii, tumheN achhaa lagtaa hai/lagegaa"/"..., tumhaare liye achhaa hai" "lekin jab koii chhoTaa hotaa hai, tab har koii chiiz achhii lagtii hai"



My reply was of course from the Urdu perspective and the OP did ask for a translation without "lagnaa", if at all possible. And that was why I brought in "bhaanaa". This verb can be synonumous with "achchhaa lagnaa" as the following Urdu lines from the pen of Shakeel Badayuni show.

ruup-nagar se aa kar chandaa
un kaa ruup churaa'e
meraa man dekh dekh rah jaa'e
bhalaa yih baat mujhe kyoN bhaa'e?

bhalaa yih baat mujhe kyoN/kaise achchhii lage gii?...Another example..

*bhaa ga'ii *kaun-sii vuh baat butoN kii varnah
nah kamar rakhte haiN kaafir nah dahaaN rakhte haiN

Rasikh (raasix)

Now turning to Shakespeare. In Julius Caesar, there is a cobbler who in the opening scene of the play famously says..

"A trade, sir, that I hope I may use with a safe conscience, which is, indeed, sir, a mender of *bad* *soles*."

Now, if this cobbler had attended even a Hindi Nursery School and looking at the quality of the sentence he has strung together in English, he would most certainly have done a better job on the main jo bhii kuchh likhtii hooN!


----------



## tonyspeed

QURESHPOR said:


> My reply was of course from the Urdu perspective and the OP did ask for a translation without "lagnaa", if at all possible. And that was why I brought in "bhaanaa". This verb can be synonumous with "achchhaa lagnaa" as the following Urdu lines from the pen of Shakeel Badayuni show.



In concept and theory I agree. I think the rarity of the usage of bhaanaa has given it a stronger (almost literary) meaning, at least in Hindi.


----------



## greatbear

@post 19: even in the examples you have given, "bhaanaa" is stronger than "achha lagnaa": no cobbler worth his/her salt would treat "bhaanaa" and "achhaa lagnaa" as interchangeable.

Meanwhile, you can open another thread on "maiN jo bhi kuchh likhtii hooN", but the sentence is completely fine - probably you are quibbling over "kuchh bhii" vs. "bhii kuchh" as maybe your prescriptive mindset wouldn't allow things to run their natural course. Or maybe you are still stuck at some transliteration issue: when one has nothing to say, one can always find something to say.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> @post 19: even in the examples you have given, "bhaanaa" is stronger than "achha lagnaa": no cobbler worth his/her salt would treat "bhaanaa" and "achhaa lagnaa" as interchangeable.
> 
> Meanwhile, you can open another thread on "maiN jo bhi kuchh likhtii hooN", but the sentence is completely fine - probably you are quibbling over "kuchh bhii" vs. "bhii kuchh" as maybe your prescriptive mindset wouldn't allow things to run their natural course. Or maybe you are still stuck at some transliteration issue: *when one has nothing to say, one can always find something to say.*


^ इति सिद्धम्


----------



## tonyspeed

QURESHPOR said:


> This "*to*" obviously means "*for*". You may have seen a book dedicated to a certain person in words such as "Saadhnaa *ko*" which would be translated into as "*To* Saadhnaa". So..
> 
> jo kuchh bhii vuh taxliiq kartii hai vuh duusre *ko* bhaataa hai



Using "for" in this way, to me, seems quite akward and incorrect in English.

"everything I do is good for you" <---- This would mean benefitting the person, not good in their eyes.
"everything I do is good enough for you" <----- This means "lives up to your standards".
"everything I do is good to you" <----- This means good in their eyes or viewpoint.


----------



## marrish

marrish said:


> [Urdu] _merii sabhii tasaaviir (mere sab xaake) aap ke nazdiik achchhii hii (hotii) haiN_.


Is this good enough for you for the intended meaning, TS?


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> Is this good enough for you for the intended meaning, TS?



Please explain this one to me. nazdiik here seems to mean not what I think it means: closeness.


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> Using "for" in this way, to me, seems quite akward and incorrect in English.
> 
> "everything I do is good for you" <---- This would mean benefiting the person, not good in their eyes.
> "everything I do is good enough for you" <----- This means "lives up to your standards".
> "everything I do is good to you" <----- This means good in their eyes or viewpoint.


As you were not too sure of exactly what you were asking for, what I have offered is to the best of my knowledge and understanding.


----------



## marrish

Here you are. Perhaps نزدیک _nazdiik_ is not used in Hindi that much or at least not all the ways one can use it are left over in Hindi, but as far as Urdu is concerned, the expression کے نزدیک _ke nazdiik_, used as a postposition, expresses the idea of ''in the opinion of, in the estimation of, for/to somebody''.


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> Please explain this one to me. nazdiik here seems to mean not what I think it means: closeness.


See also this thread.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2223562&highlight=ke+nazdiik


----------



## Wolverine9

If the word "are" is replaced with "look" in the thread title, I think it would clear up a lot of the confusion people have with the sentence.


----------

